# m3u Datei und embed-tag



## solomat (7. März 2004)

Hallo,

hab son kleines Problem mit einigen Musikdatein. Will auf meiner Seite Musik zum anhören anbieten die ich per Anfrage verlinke. Von nen Kumpel will ich Datein verlinken die aber als m3u Datei aufn Server bei ihm liegen. Mit dem embed-tag funktioniert das nicht. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit diese Datein trotzdem im embed-player abspielen zu lassen. Möchte gern den einen Standard beibehalten.

Hab hier mal den Code gepostet:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Heelix - Truelies in Metropolis</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body scroll=no leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<div align="right"> 
  <table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <tr>
      <td width="100%" height="100%" align="center" valign="middle"> 
        <table width="300" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
          <tr> 
            <td> <div align="right"><font size="1" face="Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Heelix - Truelies in Metropolis</font></div></td>
          </tr>
          <tr> 
            <td height="40"> <embed src="http://www.heelix.de/mp3/truelies.m3u" autostart="true" width="100%" height="40"></embed></td>
          </tr>
        </table>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </div>
</body>
</html>
```

Vielen Dank schonmal fürs lesen.


----------



## rootssw (8. März 2004)

Kann es sein, dass dein Browser den Typ MU3 nicht kennt?
Vielleicht solltest du das Attribut "pluginurl" verwenden, um einen Verweis zu dem benötigten Player-Plugin zu liefern.
Welche URL du da nun aber angeben musst, weiss ich bei dem Format nicht aus dem FF.


----------



## solomat (8. März 2004)

Auf der Seite meines Kumpels kann ich die Datein jedenfalls öffnen. Werden dann allerdings im Winamp-Player abgespielt. Scheint wohl auch der Sinn des ganzen zu sein, da, wenn ich das richtig rechechiert habe das m3u-Format was mit einer Playlist des Winamp-Players zu tun hat und diese Datein dann auch nur dort abgespielt werden können. Hat jemand zufällig solch eine "pluginurl" damit ich diese m3u-Datein auch für den embed-tag nutzen kann?


----------

